# [guide][how-to] deodex your device



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey all! I know whitehawkx has the deodexing down for us, but I'm impatient... So i searched... and searched... here you go! have FUN!!!

TOOLS:
ROOTED DEVICE
Android SDK, with adb set up correctly.
Windows
xUltimate

INSTRUCTIONS: (READ AT LEAST ONCE BEFORE ATTEMPTING)

Unzip xUltimate, and launch "Main.exe"

xUltimate will detect your SGS4G and give you a list of options:

RUN OPTIONS 1-3 IN SUCCESSION, STARTING WITH OPTION 1. (note: these can take awhile. BE PATIENT.)

*IMPORTANT: After you have run option 3, you MUST navigate to the xUltimate folder and find "origi_frame" folder, and delete "guava.odex". It's a bad file, and interferes with the deodexing process.*

Now run option 4, and *wait.*

Exit xUltimate, and put the phone in USB mass storage.

Go back into the xUltimate folder and copy "done_frame", and "done_app", and move them to the root of the sdcard.

Open a command prompt, and do the following:

adb shell
su
stop
mount -o rw,remount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
cp /sdcard/done_app/* /system/app/
cp /sdcard/done_frame/* /system/framework/
rm /system/app/*.odex
rm /system/framework/*.odex
mount -o ro,remount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
reboot

Now you are DEODEXED!!!


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

[reserved...why, i dont know.... But all the same...]


----------



## fknfocused (Jun 24, 2011)

im going to give this a try later. Always willing to learn something new.


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

fknfocused said:


> Thanks Dr. im going to give this a try later. Always willing to learn something new.


i have to ask, why do u call me DR.?


----------



## fknfocused (Jun 24, 2011)

LMAO! i got mixed up. you replied to a post with "-Dr. Honk" so stupid me I assumed that you were saying you were the doc. I feel super retarded now! o well, glad we got that cleared up.

Thanks Tibbbbor for posting this.


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol. Np, man! Just didn't want any confusion.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

xultimate does have some issues with some roms.
best way, use unter's auto deodexer. 
extract the factoryfs.rfs from the tar. download and install MagicISO
open the rfs within magicISO, and you can then extract the rfs contents.


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

krylon360 said:


> xultimate does have some issues with some roms.
> best way, use unter's auto deodexer.
> extract the factoryfs.rfs from the tar. download and install MagicISO
> open the rfs within magicISO, and you can then extract the rfs contents.


Haha. Niiiiice. ;-)


----------



## dsexton702 (Jun 24, 2011)

tibbbbor said:


> Haha. Niiiiice. ;-)


i just did your method of deodexing and it worked just fine thank for this rob









EDIT:

i had a thousand FC's upon booting maybe i need to set permissions?


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

dsexton702 said:


> i just did your method of deodexing and it worked just fine thank for this rob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah... i think so. i did by default... *scratches head* I'll try it out later and see. I'm guessing ur on kf2... maybe the way krylon mentioned would be better, overall.

Thanks for giving it a shot, tho!


----------

